# Alutech - Metal Polish



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£6.99 for 60g or £10.99 for 120g
Available from Raceglaze: http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care-exterior/metal-chrome/race-glaze-metal-polish-alutech-paste/

*Used on:*
Mk3 Seat Ibiza Cupra - Exhaust
Mk1 Seat Leon Cupra R - Exhaust, Strut Brace, Grille

*Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
Take from Raceglaze website
_Strong and effective paste polish for metal. Designed to remove scratches from alloy and stainless, works wonders on brass too. Complete with unique polishing applicators._

I can't remember what it said word for word, but like any metal polish, applying sparingly, work with an applicator and buff with a clean MF.

*Packaging:*
Here's how it came:









A 60g tub, with a small applicator (small, but impressive)

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
It looks like mustard, maybe a little thicker than a mustard. It smells like, will, a metal cleaner. Not nasty, just a smell you'd kinda expect.

*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
What can I say, other than impressive! And that's coming from myself who HATES cleaning exhausts!

*Ease Of Use:*
My god was this easy, and pretty much effortless! As said above, I hate doing exhausts, and you can tell that my looking at mine. Here's the pictures/write-up.

Exhaust before









Alutech to be applied









Applied









50/50 after a minute or so using the applicator









During









After



























Very impressed! I've tried everything. Mark contacted me about this product after a post I made in this thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193394 I said I would like a product that cleans stubborn exhausts, with minimal effort, and this does just that!

Also tried on various bits of my mates Mk1 Leon Cupra R









































































*Finish:*
See the results above! Very impressed.

*Durability:*
N/A

*Value:*
60g may seem a lot, but TBH, you don't need much, and also, at £6.99 it's cracking value! Much better than any other metal polish I've tried (the paste ones don't have enough cut/cleaning power, the liquid ones "waste" a lot of product with the MF)

*Overall DW Rating:* 92%























*Conclusion:*

Well, I think my words above state it all. This is definately a product I will use again and again, and hopefully will turn my "hatred" of doing exhausts, into something that I don't mind. This is my product of the year. Thanks to Mark at Raceglaze for supplying this product http://www.raceglaze.co.uk


----------

